# 13th MPOC



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Congrats to the 13th MPOC Boylston academy! :t: :baby01: :baby13: :alcoholi: unk: 

10)"It's giddy up time"
9) "Light em up like a Christmas tree"
8 ) "It went DING"
7) "Ssshuck"
6) "What the [email protected]#*, Over"
5) "A bag of hands!"
4) "You're on the list"
3) "General Pop!"
2) "The Lt is going to be Bull Sh*T!"
and the number 0ne quote:
1) "My eyes are sore" 8O 

Good luck to you all , see you at the Other Place.


----------



## sgtmvm (Jan 17, 2005)

5) "A bag of hands!" 

I see you guys have had Scesny...he's still using that one after all these years...glad to hear it, keep up the hard work 8)


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

Hey Phil Congrats and Good luck man... sorry you weren't able to make it to the party...

Awesome quotes...  

Be safe...

Mike


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Northbridge will be a safer place with Tom D on patrol 8)


----------

